# Help Kitchenelf! Need Pumpkin Bread Help



## bstorm (Jan 29, 2007)

I was looking through some old posts and I came across a post from Marina that was posted in 2003!   I have the same problem and was wondering if you could help me out since there was no reply posted again after yours.  My pumpkin bread is always gooey in the center and I have to really watch it the last few minutes so not to overbrown it!  I sometimes lay a piece of foil over the top and I have even turned the oven off and left it in there for a few more minutes until a toothpick came out clean.  I have a feeling it may very well be the way I am preparing the ingredients!  It is my favorite pumpkin bread recipe and everyone really likes it.  My daughter won 2nd place at the County Fair with this recipe!
  Here it is and exactly how I prepare it:
  I first cream together 3 c sugar and 1 c shortening.  I then add 3 eggs, 1 tsp. vanilla, and 1 can pumpkin.  I then sift together and add to the mix -- 3 c flour, 1 tsp. soda, 1/4 tsp. salt, 1/2 tsp. baking powder, 1 tsp. each of cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, and allspice--actually they are slightly heaping teaspoons!    The recipe calls to bake it for 35 to 45 minutes at 350*, but it takes longer for me to get it just right.   I bake it in 2 metal loaf pans that I spray with Bakers Joy.  If you can help me on this I would greatly appreciate it!  
  By the way, your avatar is killing me!    I may have to make some flan tonight now!  I  flan!!!!!!!


----------



## Aria (Jan 29, 2007)

I am not kitchenelf;she is a friend of mine and I have a suggestion: Your recipe seems fine. You should Bake until wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean, about 1 hour 10 minutes; cool slightly. Loosen sides of loaves from pan; remove from pans. Cool completely before slicing. To store, wrap and refrigerate no longer than 10 days.

My Pumpkin Bread
4 eggs
2/3 cup shortening
2-2/3 cups sugar
1 can (16 ounces) pumpkin
2/3 cups water

3-1/3 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teasponn ground cloves
2/3 cup chopped nuts
2/3 cup raisins
1-1/2 teaspoon salt

Heat oven 350. Grease bottoms only of 2 loaf pans 9x5x3 inches. Mix shortening and sugar in large bowl. Add eggs, pumpkin and water. Blend in flour,baking soda, salt, baking powder, cinnamon and cloves. Stir in nuts and raisins. Pour into pans. (follow directions I gave above).


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh goodness - I'm NOT a baker but let me give another suggestion.  Is your pan glass, dark gray, light gray, or clay?  I know cooking temps vary depending on the light gray or dark gray - dark gray being a tad lower temp I think.  I'll run and do a google search.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2007)

I wanted to ask on Baking 911 but I don't want to sign up from the computer at work.  CALLING ALL BAKERS!  

Also, has your oven been calibrated recently?  You might want to check that too.  My favorite baking "stuff" is my stoneware.


----------



## bstorm (Jan 29, 2007)

The pans I use are a light metal.  My husband bought me a clay loaf pan and the pumpkin bread was the first thing I cooked in it and it came out awful! I ended up throwing it in the trash...I don't keep things around for very long!!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 30, 2007)

bstorm,

I usually bake pumpkin bread, banana cake etc in two small metal loaf pans like what you are doing and they always turn out well.  I do not see any problem with the way you execute the recipe.  However, baking 40-45 minutes at 350 degrees F is not sufficient time.  You should first preheat the oven and then bake for at least an hour especially when the mixture is rather soft.  Towards the end of baking, if the top starts to brown, cover it with aluminium foil.  If possible, shift the pans around for even heating.


----------



## bstorm (Jan 30, 2007)

I always turn the oven on before mixing the ingredients.  The problem is, the dough is thick, not soft and after 40 minutes the bread is done around the entire outside and it's just in the very middle and on the very top side where it splits that it is still gooey!  I have also left it in the oven for an hour to see if the middle would finish baking and it burned!  I guess this is just a tricky recipe!!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 30, 2007)

bstorm, in most cases when the top of bread or cake splits, it could either be due to the mixture being too stiff or the pans being placed too near to the top.  Since there is no liquid in your mixture, I would suggest adding about 1/3 cup water and another teaspoon of baking powder to it.  During baking, make sure that the pans are placed on the middle rack.  I hope these adjustments will help you to bake your bread successfully.  Good luck!


----------

